
AMD Showcases Its Fastest Radeon Yet, R9 Fury X2, Powering HTC Vive Headset - doener
http://techfrag.com/2016/01/25/amd-showcases-its-fastest-radeon-yet-r9-fury-x2-powering-htc-vive-headset/
======
popmystack
At the expected price point, isn't this card going to be kind of dead in the
water considering Nvida's Pascal line will most likely be released just a
quarter after it?

